# What am I doing wrong?



## bcuyle (Apr 16, 2018)

How far away from the pouch should I be tying my bands? Am I tying too close? I am currently tying with elastic thread which doesn't seem to be cutting the bands. I usually get failures about 1/8" to 1/4" near the tie on the slingshot side of the tie. The one in this picture makes me believe I tied too close. Input please.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

In all honesty I stretch my bands and tie the pouch with as little tail as possible. This makes the tie literally as close to the pouch as possible. I'd be more concerned about it being loose.

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## bcuyle (Apr 16, 2018)

Abenso said:


> In all honesty I stretch my bands and tie the pouch with as little tail as possible. This makes the tie literally as close to the pouch as possible. I'd be more concerned about it being loose.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Your tie looks good to me.

I also tie bands as close to the pouch as possible. I have never seen a tear in that location.

Have you seen tears in that location before?

Have you examined that pouch for a hard, sharp edge that might nick the bands?


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

My breaks are almost always on the right hand band at the pouch. Like consistently. It must be a some byproduct of my shooting style. Of course this is after 100s of shots

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## bcuyle (Apr 16, 2018)

It may be the pouch, it is new.



KawKan said:


> Your tie looks good to me.
> 
> I also tie bands as close to the pouch as possible. I have never seen a tear in that location.
> 
> ...


Good idea, no I haven't checked it. This one got my attention because it has less than 100 shots on it. I usually have failures on the tail side after couple hundred shots which may be just wear and tear from hitting the forks upon release (I shoot OTT). Do you know what might be some causes for tail side failure?


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Everybody loves a good mystery!

As to your regular band tears, I think you hit the nail on the head, "just wear and tear from hitting the forks."


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I would have to agree with Kawkan. Those im assuming are precise bands. Im getting around a thousand shots out of those. I would definitely try a different pouch. Hope you figure it out buddy.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Make sure you have no nicks or rough spots on the forks that the pouch can collide with.

Are stretching the bands as you are tying?


----------



## wbrazell (Feb 25, 2018)

I have the same right hand band, at the pouch, after 100's of shots


----------



## TieDownKing (Mar 20, 2018)

I think its more so the bands you use to tie. It seems that the thin elastic puts more stress and strain on the bands, especially coupled with the stresses of shooting and hitting the forks. I use 1cm thick bands that i stretch when i tie, but first i use a soft cotton twine to tie a constrictor knot to hold the tail about 1.5cm from the pouch hole center. It could also be the bands themselves. they seem quite thick for the elastic you tie with


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

I use little pieces of the elastic I'm using and have no problems.









Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Try checking the frame for sharp edges. That can sometimes cause tiny tears in the bands.


----------



## bcuyle (Apr 16, 2018)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Make sure you have no nicks or rough spots on the forks that the pouch can collide with.
> 
> Are stretching the bands as you are tying?


I check the forks regularly, and started tying a little tighter. Seems to help.


----------



## bcuyle (Apr 16, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> I would have to agree with Kawkan. Those im assuming are precise bands. Im getting around a thousand shots out of those. I would definitely try a different pouch. Hope you figure it out buddy.


Yes they are precise bands, I took the old ones off and looked at the pouch, it seemed okay so I put new bands on. So far so good, got 200 plus shots and no wear showing. I may have damaged the old set somehow while making them. I do like the precise bands quite a bit, last a good long while.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

So, if the forks are smooth, what other parameter is important? Is it better to tie close to the pouch or not? Stretch the bands well or moderately?


----------



## bcuyle (Apr 16, 2018)

skropi said:


> So, if the forks are smooth, what other parameter is important? Is it better to tie close to the pouch or not? Stretch the bands well or moderately?


I usually put a medium stretch on and tie right next to the pouch. I seem to get curled pouch ends if I leave much slack. I think (this is my opinion only) if there is wiggle where the band wraps around the pouch end that there would be more friction and thus more wear. Just sayin.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I would put a small cuff on the pouch end instead of tying. I had a similar problem, mine ceased when I switched to over the top style. Wish you the best.


----------



## bcuyle (Apr 16, 2018)

Tag said:


> I would put a small cuff on the pouch end instead of tying. I had a similar problem, mine ceased when I switched to over the top style. Wish you the best.


I shoot over the top as well. I have experimented with some cuffs, I had some 1020ish tubing that was too small to make bands out of but it works great for cuffs. I have been putting em on the slingshots I give away so the bands will last longer, may start doing it on mine.


----------



## Grizz (Jul 29, 2014)

Is there a video showing the tying techniques?

EDIT: never mind, I found one - I love this site


----------

